# ERROR: wicd failed to start

## windex

Decided to flee LXDE in favor of the comparative shelter of KDE.  Fixed a couple of problems related to xinitrc, etc.  

Now we're back to wicd – it compiles and installs, but I can't get the service to start

etc/init.d/wicd -d -v start

http://codepad.org/mBCKkS7A

 * ERROR: wicd failed to start

----------

## khayyam

windex ... please check the following is enabled:

```
# grep CFG80211_WEXT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## windex

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> windex ... please check the following is enabled:
> 
> ```
> # grep CFG80211_WEXT /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Wow!  You were right!  

Added the flag to the kernel.  Recompiled.  Copied the new kernel over.  Reconfigured grub.  Rebooted.  Re-emerged wicd.  Next restarted wicd

```

# service wicd restart

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

```

And it worked for about an hour.  Had to power-down the laptop.  When I rebooted, the wicd (kde-based) applet is still correctly managing my wired NIC, but it no longer shows 

wireless activity, and the wired controls are not working - clicking the wired icon does not reconnect.  The only thing that appears to work is the network traffic graph.

Config files here:

http://codepad.org/QBTLUO1r

----------

## khayyam

 *windex wrote:*   

> Wow!  You were right!

 

windex ... why so surprised? :) ... anyhow, can't help with it failing as wicd is not something I use, sorry.

best ... khay

----------

